
Show HN: The Urlist – Group links together and share them with a custom URL - burke_holland
https://www.theurlist.com/
======
fiatjaf
I'm working on something like that right now, it's called listhub.xyz. But I
guess I'll stop working on it now that your thing exists. Or we can join
forces if you want.

My idea was to be an alternative to all these hand-curated lists we see on
awesome-whatever on GitHub and other sites like
[https://justmeat.co/](https://justmeat.co/).

The idea was to allow flexible schemas -- like every link could have a name, a
description, another related link, a number and so on.

Later I was also planning on adding a simple API so people could generate
static sites with the data imported from their lists.

And also a GitHub exporter so people could maintain awesome-whatever lists
outside of GitHub but still keep them there.

Oh, also allow people to suggest items to the lists (with all the required
metadata) and have them accepted or not (much better than opening a GitHub
issue or PR for the case of awesome-whatever lists).

------
gpickett00
Interesting. I like the simplicity. What do you see as the main use case?

~~~
burke_holland
I had the idea after giving a presentation and trying to give people a bunch
of resources at the end where they could go learn more. I was putting a bunch
of links on a slide and then people would take a photo of the slide with their
phone. I felt like nobody was going to go home and type in URL's from some
grainy phone picture. I know I wouldn't. I wanted one simple URL I could give
people to point to all of my resources.

------
pragmaticlurker
looks too similar to an old and defunct project
[https://github.com/urlist](https://github.com/urlist)

------
hokus
could make it build opml files by crawling the links for titles and feeds.

